# POP UPS are sooooooooooo  BAD



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2014)

Almost impossible to use the forum on IE..


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2014)

I am not getting any.  I use IE.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I use Mozilla  /Firefox with adblock plus plug-in.  No ads...no pop ups.

RG


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2014)

I have no pop ups on chrome...     My old computer died...  trying to set up a new unit is a PITA....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I have no pop ups on chrome... My old computer died... trying to set up a new unit is a PITA....


Sorry man! Think I would rather a root canal (if I had teeth), or an IRS audit.


----------



## dls1 (Oct 31, 2014)

RadioGuy said:


> I use Mozilla /Firefox with adblock plus plug-in. No ads...no pop ups.
> 
> RG


X2 - FF + ABP is a Godsend.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 31, 2014)

dls1 said:


> X2 - FF + ABP is a Godsend.



ABP is great!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2014)

I realize you are not running IE anymore and this forum is not IE friendly, BUT...... I learned a little word that saved my butt here. Its not working as well as it did in the begining now, but its does work some operations.

Compatibility Mode

Its normally located next to the refresh button at the top of your browser.

Just passing that along for other die hard IE users that have a problem here.

Again Sorry to hear of your malady Dave, Hope it gets all better soon.


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I have no pop ups on chrome... My old computer died... trying to set up a new unit is a PITA....


I feel your pain. Computers are great except when they aren't.

Disco


----------



## chef willie (Oct 31, 2014)

Dave, about a month ago I had the same problem...not only with IE but with FireFox as well. I had been infected with some malware bug and it was in control. I can highly recommend the malwarebyte removal program. One version is free but the version that does continuous checking is only $24 bucks a year and it keeps blocking suspect shit that tries to worm in. I am not a sponsor or anything, just had excellent results with it. Now pop up free.....

http://www.malwarebytes.org/lp/lp4/...rid|4362383720|pkw|malwarebytes|pmt|bp|pdv|c|


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2014)

KEEE-RAP.....   another 140 + updates to do....   maybe it will fix this mess.....     every update breeds more updates....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2014)

Its a conspiracy!


----------

